# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  pignoramento quote sas da equitalia

## karibu

Ciao a tutti, provo a chiedere pure a Voi, visto che non riesco a sapere con certezza da nessuno quanto segue. Secondo la Vostra esperienza equitalia puo pignorare o mettere in stato conservativo delle quote di un socio ( accomandatario ) di una societa immobiliare sas, che ha un appartemento come bene. Preciso che i debiti non sono della societa ma personali del socio, di carattere previdenziale, multe, bolli ecc.ecc. per un importo di circa 7.000.00 . Se qualcuno dice di si, mi sa pure spiegare com'è la procedura ? Grazie

----------


## studiovacca

A mio avviso è possibile solo in determinate condizioni.
Mi sono interssato per un caso simile poco tempo fa.
Il sequestro delle quota in SNC o SAS è possibile se lo statuto non prevede clausole limitative del trasferimento della proprietà.
Nel caso esistano clausole tipo GRADIMENTO o PRELAZIONI, il sequestro non dovrebbe poter essere effettuato. 
Dovrebbero esser reperibili su GOOGLE anche documenti a supporto. 
Cordliali saluti

----------


## Dr. Pippu

Scusate, ma perchè non potrebbero essere pignorate?
Il pignoramento non comporta il trasferimento della proprietà, ma solo un atto a garanzia del credito. 
Da google ho trovato:  

> *7. Il sequestro giudiziario della quota di società di persone* 
> Secondo la più recente giurisprudenza della Suprema Corte, la quota di partecipazione a società di persone può essere assoggettata a sequestro giudiziario.
> Sul presupposto che la quota abbia natura di bene immateriale, cui afferisce una fascia di situazioni giuridiche soggettive diverse e tra loro correlate (diritti, obblighi, aspettative etc.), si è affermata la natura di bene mobile di essa, ai sensi dellart. 812 ultimo comma c.c. e dunque si è ritenuto che la stessa, come qualunque bene mobile, possa essere sottoposta alla misura cautelare in esame, purché ricorra una qualunque azione che implichi statuizione sulla proprietà (o comunque sulla sua titolarità).
> La Cassazione ha osservato in particolare che i dubbi dottrinali e giurisprudenziali sul limite al sequestro costituito dalloperatività del contratto sociale in regime di intuitus personae, non sono in effetti fondati.
> Viceversa, rileva la Corte, la misura cautelare costituisce proprio elemento di garanzia del rispetto del patto di fiducia originario, risultando essa funzionale ad assicurare che, alla fine della controversia sulla titolarità della quota, essa pervenga, senza alterazioni cagionate dalla pendenza della lite, proprio a colui che ha diritto ad esserne riconosciuto titolare.
> Più che di custodia, precisano ancora i giudici di legittimità, si determina una fattispecie tipica di gestione temporanea (art. 670 n. 1 ultima parte c.p.c.) del bene che è oggetto di lite (anche se ciò non sembra possa escludere che lesecuzione del sequestro si svolga con lausilio di custode).
> Ciò che la Suprema Corte non risolve sono invece le questioni relative alle modalità esecutive di tale misura cautelare.
> Sul punto è intanto necessaria una premessa.
> Se la quota è un bene immateriale, non potendosi parlare di possesso di essa48, la causa di merito che la riguarda non potrà che avere portata dichiarativa della proprietà e, al più, la condanna, per la parte cui la quota non risulti spettare, ad astenersi dallesercizio delle prerogative di socio ed
> ...

  Un po' lungo, ma utile...

----------


## studiovacca

Effettivamente la questione è dubbia.
Io mi sono basato su questo:  
PREMESSA
Gli istituti del sequestro (giudiziario e conservativo) e del pignoramento si
atteggiano in modo assai diverso a secondo che abbiano per oggetto azioni,
quote di società a responsabilità limitata o quote di società di persone. Ciò
impone di esaminare le singole fattispecie separatamente.
Oggetto della presente trattazione saranno, in particolare, le questioni attinenti
allammissibilità della misura; alle modalità attuative del provvedimento
cautelare e del pignoramento; alle regole per la risoluzione dei conflitti tra il
creditore, i terzi ed i soci.
SEQUESTRO GIUDIZIARIO.
A) Quote di società di persone.
Particolare attenzione è stata riservata, in passato, allammissibilità del
sequestro giudiziario delle quote di società di persone e di società a
responsabilità limitata.
Il dibattito pregresso, in tema di sequestro giudiziario di quote di società a
responsabilità limitata, può ritenersi non presentare più alcuna utilità, sia, in
ragione del fatto che già la più recente giurisprudenza aveva ammesso la
possibilità di assoggettare a sequestro le quote di società a responsabilità
limitata (1), sia, perché il nuovo testo dellart. 2471 bis c.c. espressamente
contempla lipotesi di sequestro.
Presenta, invece, rilevanti aspetti di attualità la diversa questione del sequestro
giudiziario delle quote delle società di persone che è stata oggetto di una
importante decisione della Cassazione (2).
La Corte Suprema, pur ammettendo, in via di principio, la possibilità di
sottoporre a sequestro giudiziario le quote di società di persone, ha sottolineato
che, in tanto, ciò è possibile, in quanto, lo statuto consenta il libero
trasferimento delle quote oggetto della controversia. In altre parole, affinchè vi
possa essere, in concreto, una controversia sulla proprietà o possesso della
quota, idonea a giustificare il provvedimento di sequestro, è necessario che la
quota possa, in base ad una specifica clausola dei patti sociali, essere oggetto
di valido trasferimento per sola volontà del venditore e del compratore. 
Intero articolo http://appinter.csm.it/incontri/relaz/9003.pdf

----------

